# Metal Corner Guards for Redwood Shakes



## homerowner (Jun 16, 2015)

Greetings, first time poster...

I have a 1955 Ranch with the original redwood shakes, in pretty good overall condition except for the high traffic outside corner areas. This house is and will continue to be used as a rental. 

I do not have a picture at this time of the damage to the outside corners in a high traffic area near the rear entry of the house, but I do have  picture of what I am looking for:







If you look closely you'll see that the corner is capped by a metal protector...these protect the shake weave on the corner. The base area protects approx 1.5" on each side, then tapers up into the overlap of the upper shake. Quite a simple product.

Are these still available for purchase, anywhere? I looked at the house next door to mine, they used these on all 4 corners of the house, it has kept the house in good repair. I'll probably want to purchase 3 - 4 dozen to do my own.

I've been searching with Google for the better part of a couple of hours...the best I could find was the picture above, and that was by sheer luck, looking at a post for flashing advice.

Any and all help appreciated. 

Many thanks.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 16, 2015)

https://www.corner-guard.com/


----------



## beachguy005 (Jun 16, 2015)

I used to have a house with them.  My shingles were the western red cedar primed and grooved.  Same corners as yours and I never could find any replacements.  They don't install them any more. 
You could could go to a sheet metal shop and have them cut you some thin aluminum and bend them yourself.  It won't be grooved like the existing but once painted......and besides...it's a rental.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Fin a siding installer and see if he has some PVC coated trim coil, have him cut and bend to match and paint them to match the wall color.


----------

